# installation Power Mac G3



## Aldo68 (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour petit nouveau sur mac j'ai dernièrement récupérez un Power Mac G3 avec des cd d'OS 8.5
Mon problème es que la carte scsi es manquante et que en prime le port as l'air spécifique et comme je ne trouve pas la dite carte as un tarif raisonnable j'ai décidé de monté un disque ide sur le port libre de la nape 
Le disque dur es reconus (10Go ou 40Go au choix) mais impossible de l'installé j'ai toujours le message suivant : "Ce logiciel ne peut etre lancé sur votre ordinateur . Consultez la documentation pour en savoir plus "
Probleme je n'es pas de documentation et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire 
Merci d'avance


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mai 2010)

Aldo68 a dit:


> Bonjour petit nouveau sur mac j'ai dernièrement récupérez un Power Mac G3 avec des cd d'OS 8.5
> Mon problème es que la carte scsi es manquante et que en prime le port as l'air spécifique et comme je ne trouve pas la dite carte as un tarif raisonnable j'ai décidé de monté un disque ide sur le port libre de la nape
> Le disque dur es reconus (10Go ou 40Go au choix) mais impossible de l'installé j'ai toujours le message suivant : "Ce logiciel ne peut etre lancé sur votre ordinateur . Consultez la documentation pour en savoir plus "
> Probleme je n'es pas de documentation et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire
> Merci d'avance



Pourquoi veux tu une carte SCSI.

Tu es sur quelle version de Mac OS ?


----------



## Aldo68 (5 Mai 2010)

en fait je souhaite une carte scsi pour raccordé les 2 disque de 9Go d'origine du mac 
Pour l'instant je suis sous windob vus que je n'arrive pas as installé Os 8.5 sur le G3


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mai 2010)

Eh bien tu en connecte déja un.

Sais tu combien as tu de memoire ram installée ? Et la version de Mac OS ? Tu peux installer Mac OS X, jusqu'a 10.3 maximum.

Moi je suis sur un PC portable actuellement. d:


----------



## Aldo68 (5 Mai 2010)

Pour l'instant j'ai connecté un disque ide de 10Go dessus vus que je n'es pas trouvé de carte compatible avec les disque dur d'origine 
Pour la mémoire j'ai normalement 256Mo d'installer mais vue que  je sais pas trop ou trouvé ça 
Pour l'os comme dit précédemment les seul cd en ma possession sont des cds d'OS 8.5 donc j'aimerais quand même réussir as le faire fonctionné avant de faire des frais dessus :mouais:


----------



## Aldo68 (6 Mai 2010)

Up personne n'a une idée ?


----------

